# Misting HOT brick house



## ptf18+6 (Dec 8, 2021)

In East Texas the temperatures are into the 100's...and no "relief in sight". Typical East Texas summer....

We have a light brown colored brick on the exterior of the house. By late afternoon the brick is "cooking" being that the Sun is beating down on the house.

We have a water well. Water temp is about 59*.

I'm "thinking" of hanging some "misters" along the roof soffit and running well water thru them. The misters would "gently" spray the brick.

Maybe use a timer so that the misting action would run from say.. from noon till 6 pm. Or until the Sun is not shining on the house.

Thoughts?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

What are you trying to accomplish? Cooling the brick so it's not baking the grass or trying to cool your house? I don't think you will gain much in the form of evaporative cooling on the exterior brick veneer of your house.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I would think some form of awning would do more to reduce the heat radiating into the home.

That is, replace the sunlight with actual shade.

Short of an HOA or spouse complaining, I could see me rigging something up with tarps, just to get me through this season and buy me time to research and save up for a retractable awning system before next summer …

Whenever I see a house out in the open I always look to see if the forebearers had had the foresight to plant a wide spreading deciduous tree on the south and west side(s) and / or corner(s) of the home ,,, especially in farm country or rural areas.

I'm rarely disappointed!


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah, I don't think you'd get any sensible effect from misting the brick. You would, though, have a lot of vapor drive into the your wall cavity. Obviously if your brick/house is done right you should be fine drying out, but I don't know if I'd intentionally add vapor into the cavity between the brick and my wall.

@440mag The other thing you can do is design your eaves on your house right. Our house (rural, 17 acres) has the long axis oriented east/west, so we a large south facing surface. We intentionally have no vegetation to affect sunlight on that side of the house. Instead, our window sizes and eaves are designed so that in the winter, with a low sun angle, we got direct sunlight through the south facing windows for almost the entire day. As the sun angle increases moving into summer time, the eaves strategically shade the windows, so that for peak summer months (like right now), we get no direct sunlight through those windows, but get plenty of diffuse and reflected light.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

440mag said:


> Whenever I see a house out in the open I always look to see if the forebearers had had the foresight to plant a wide spreading deciduous tree on the south and west side(s) and / or corner(s) of the home ,,, especially in farm country or rural areas.


This is the mindset of a lot of folks who don't live in a hurricane zone and tends to be why home damage is significantly greater when an area that isn't gets a random one.

Short story, back in 2002 when I was in the Navy and bought a house in Chesapeake, VA there were 9 mature (50+) year old pines. One of the first things I did was have them taken down. We had a hurricane hit the area a year or so later, I didn't have a pine tree in my house like a lot of the neighborhood houses.

Trees blocking the sun and providing shade are great until they're not. Again it depends on your considerations. Being from Florida I saw them as a hurricane risk.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> Trees blocking the sun and providing shade are great until they're not. Again it depends on your considerations. Being from Florida I saw them as a hurricane risk.


Are you arguing for no trees near houses anywhere in the world? If it's not a hurricane, it could be a tornado....but trees near houses are like butter on bread.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Phids said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Trees blocking the sun and providing shade are great until they're not. Again it depends on your considerations. Being from Florida I saw them as a hurricane risk.
> ...


There are "tornado alleys" just like their are hurricane zones. I'm simply suggesting there are sound reasons NOT to have trees within falling distance of houses.


----------

